# Irritable Bowel Syndrome: Psychiatric Factors and Therapies



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Irritable Bowel Syndrome: Psychiatric Factors and Therapieshttp://www.psychiatrictimes.com/print.jhtm...amp;url_prefix=


----------

